# I passed the NREMT, but don't work in the field.



## jtcalif (Jun 20, 2008)

I volunteer with a search and rescue group. The NREMT literature says I have to  work 6 months in the field to renew. BUT, i volunteer. Can i still renew in 2 years, or do i have to take the class all over? :wacko:


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jun 21, 2008)

your covered because you only have to do something in the area of patient care and skills. whether it be paid volley or S&R your good.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jun 21, 2008)

mikeylikesit said:


> your covered because you only have to do something in the area of patient care and skills. whether it be paid volley or S&R your good.




That is only at basic levels only. Intermediate and Paramedic must function as such prescribed levels as well as be evaluated by medical control either by field performance or skills testing. 

R/r 911


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jun 21, 2008)

I assumed based off him not knowing first hand that he is at the basic level. But i am glad that you clarified so that someone who skipped basic didn't come on here and go "OK, well I'm covered".


----------

